# 69 Lemans Wheels 15x8's All Around



## chin (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there anyone out there running 15x8's on the front of a 69 Lemans/GTO? What wheel backspacing and sized tires would you want to run on the front and rear and not rub? Right now I'm sporting 14's with drums all the way around. Seems like everyone has 7 inch wide wheels up front. Reason I'm posting is I picked up a old set of 15x8 cragar ss's tonite (bolt pattern was the same and they were cheap!) Haven't really been able to find a solid answer on this anywhere. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would think you will be fine at 245 15 60's as the 69 has the round wheel wells, i think best backspacing is 4" i am running 3.5 and they are close on the well lips but mine are flat tops could use another 1/2". I got an amazing deal on some Billet specialty wheels with NOS dunlop GT qualifiers from a trailer queen 57' chevy.










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

